# ISIS - Using Chem Warfare.



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

So that unfashionable gas mask I thought was "over-the-top"... do they come with a headphone jack for my iPhone?

ISIS


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Guess the Obama administration failed in its diplomatic effort to eliminate chemical weapons from Syria. Was it hidden Syrian chlorine or Saddam's hidden stash? Or in addition to gun running, is the US government supplying the rebel forces in Syria with chemical weapons? Gee, wouldn't that just be the smartest thing ever.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

When there comes a day when great men and women are compelled to rise and stand up. Bama's not from the hood. If bama waa from the hood he be bustin caps. Y'all can't watch that w/o tearing like a sally struthers commercial. He waa from the hood he have a MAC-10 bra. Naa naa dat sh!t be over bro.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Webpage not available. 

Hrmmm. Scrubbed?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

machinejjh said:


> Webpage not available.
> 
> Hrmmm. Scrubbed?


try this : URGENT: ISIS kills 300 Iraqi soldiers by chlorine gas attack in Saqlawiyah - Iraqi News


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Strange. Will not load on my mobile browser. Will check at home later I guess.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I will wait to see more on this before any posting beyond this


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

The Washington Post also reported 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...8b9e4d-0fea-4650-8816-5e720dbffd04_story.html


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Saddam's old chemical weapons must still be viable. Hmmm.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Saddam's old chemical weapons must still be viable. Hmmm.


Chlorine is readily accessible. Saddam would not have to have it stored.
Although he may have since he rejected inspections until he could relocate his stockpile and dictate the inspection procedures. Just sayin'.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The Chlorine was probably left over from Saddam's swimming pool. There was never any hidden WMDs, or at least I hope so. But if you can't find them, how do you know there aren't any?????


----------



## Alexandrei (Aug 1, 2014)

I agree to that and could it be that some are in usable condition or stable to use?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

James m said:


> When there comes a day when great men and women are compelled to rise and stand up. Bama's not from the hood. If bama waa from the hood he be bustin caps. Y'all can't watch that w/o tearing like a sally struthers commercial. He waa from the hood he have a MAC-10 bra. Naa naa dat sh!t be over bro.


I ain't sure what it is that you mean, but I like the way that you said it.


----------

